# Belgium Jupiter Pro League 18-20 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
18 Oct 21:30 R Aec Mons - RSC Anderlecht 5.60 4.00 1.60 +124 R Aec Mons - RSC Anderlecht 
19 Oct 21:00 Sporting Lokeren - KAA Gent 2.35 3.50 2.95 +124 Sporting Lokeren - KAA Gent 
19 Oct 21:00 Oud-Heverlee Leuven - KV RS Waasland-Beveren 2.05 3.40 3.70 +119 Oud-Heverlee Leuven - KV RS Waasland-Beveren 
19 Oct 21:00 KV Oostende - Yellow-Red KV Mechelen 2.55 3.30 2.80 +152 KV Oostende - Yellow-Red KV Mechelen 
19 Oct 21:00 Cercle Brugge KSV - SV Zulte Waregem 3.95 3.50 1.95 +124 Cercle Brugge KSV - SV Zulte Waregem 
19 Oct 21:00 KRC Genk - Lierse SK 1.35 4.75 10.00 +124 KRC Genk - Lierse SK 
20 Oct 15:30 Standard Liege - Royal Charleroi SC 1.25 6.25 11.00 +124 Standard Liege - Royal Charleroi SC 
20 Oct 19:00 KV Kortrijk - Club Brugge 3.30 3.35 2.20 +119


----------

